# not going to wade in the rivers



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

after hearing that kid drowning has me leary of wading in the rivers... i don't know nothing about them the pigeon river is a whole different ball game
in pigeon forge tn some of it's shallow some of it's deep if someone is with me when wading fine but not by my self


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Just get a nice fitting life vest and use it while your wading.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you moved to Tennessee?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Its up to you; you dont have to wade, this isnt a right or wrong type of an issue. You dont feel comfortable, dont do it; its that simple. A big, big part of wading is knowing your own limitations.
The guy that drown in the LMR couldnt swim and the river was rising. A guy drown in the GMR in Hamilton last year in an area that I sometimes fish. The thought of wading the spot where he drown would never even cross my mind.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

When the river is at summer level and visibility is so clear you can see the bottom is the safest time to learn the area and wade it safely. I certainly wouldn't go wading in the current conditions.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are unable to see the bottom you need to take each step carefully. I plant each step firmly before I take another. I will also make sure I can feel what under my foot before I trust my step.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> Have you moved to Tennessee?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


nope was there on vacation


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll wait til the river is down alot.. dandrews we need to meet up again
if delta oscar comes i have a walking stick he can use LOL


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> if delta oscar comes i have a walking stick he can use LOL


I just might take you up on that. I should be as good as old in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i'll wait til the river is down alot.. dandrews we need to meet up again
> if delta oscar comes i have a walking stick he can use LOL


Yea, we'll meet up when the rivers come back down and we'll find some more smallmouth.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Gonna try to wade sum of the LMR around Batavia tomorrow morning. Targeting Smallies for the first time tomorrow. Using a crawfish crank and maybe sum worms. First time wading and gonna do it just in my shorts lol.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

TurtleJugger said:


> Gonna try to wade sum of the LMR around Batavia tomorrow morning. Targeting Smallies for the first time tomorrow. Using a crawfish crank and maybe sum worms. First time wading and gonna do it just in my shorts lol.


have fun they put up a great fight


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> I just might take you up on that. I should be as good as old in a couple weeks.


LOL sounds good buddy


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I heard ever since he saw those two nude girls in the creek he's been wading nekid and thats how he broke his toe. At least wear shoes next time. Plus now he's got a bad case of poison ivy


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ah ha now the truth is out


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just so be smart and carefully wade ur fine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> he's been wading nekid


I prefer the term nudeling.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

There's something special about wading rivers, particularly in shorts and tennies. Feels like you're a part of the fish's environment. Kind of like the difference between the feel of the road in a car or on a motorcycle.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wading can be a bit perilous. A wading staff (or just a stick) can make things a lot easier.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

someone drowning because they made a very stupid decision shouldn't stop you from wading. I don't really understand why people that don't know how to swim are even in the water to begin with. I have had some close calls while wading the rivers but that was mostly because I was dumb and trying to cross fast current instead of walking a little ways and crossing in a safer place. As long as you use your head wading is safe.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> I prefer the term nudeling.


Hahaha nudeling.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

TurtleJugger said:


> Gonna try to wade sum of the LMR around Batavia tomorrow morning. Targeting Smallies for the first time tomorrow. Using a crawfish crank and maybe sum worms. First time wading and gonna do it just in my shorts lol.


Good luck with that. Letting water out of East Fork Lake which flows right through Batavia. Current water temp at dam, 8 degrees Celsius, or 46.4 degrees Fahrenheit. Goining to be chilly in shorts. LOL


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

imalt said:


> As long as you use your head wading is safe.


imalt you are so right, these two pics, one when the water is a bit low/dry, the other when it's plenty wet and muddy, show proper form when using your head wading......


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Streamhawk said:


> Good luck with that. Letting water out of East Fork Lake which flows right through Batavia. Current water temp at dam, 8 degrees Celsius, or 46.4 degrees Fahrenheit. Goining to be chilly in shorts. LOL


Yeah I want to get some waders but don't have the money for them right now. I might wait a bit ifs the waters are too cold still.


----------

